# Anyone going to Megacon?



## amandalove (Jan 11, 2010)

[Sorry if I put this in the wrong category..  I couldn't figure out which would be best.]



I think my brother is going now with his friends.  
BUT I'm going with MY boyfriend and his friends.  o.o

I need an army of people to hide me in a crowd.
Like elephants do with their young.


Haaaalp?!


Also premiering my tiger tail/ear set.  Had these for a year and never got the chance to use them.  ^^


----------



## amandalove (Jan 12, 2010)

Aaannyyone?  o.o


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

I've gone for five years in a row. Don't see why this one will be any different. I'll probably be hanging around or even volunteering for the NERO Central Florida booth for most of the con, though.


----------



## quayza (Jan 13, 2010)

Another con i cant go to. damnit.


----------



## Itsuya (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be going probably. My fursuit needs repairs badly so I doubt I'll be bringing him along :c


----------



## amandalove (Jan 14, 2010)

I also wish to meet other furs.  I never met someone with this sharing interest offline.  But I don't want to go up to a random person with a tail/ears and ask, "Hey, you a fur, eh?"

o.o


----------



## Itsuya (Jan 14, 2010)

amandalove said:


> I also wish to meet other furs.  I never met someone with this sharing interest offline.  But I don't want to go up to a random person with a tail/ears and ask, "Hey, you a fur, eh?"
> 
> o.o



Well if I do get to go you'll meet a few furs cause my "daughter" is a fur and she knows other furs an such :3 

I'll probably be easy to run into cause I always walk around a lot during Megacon and I'll have a fleece hat for Smile (White hat, bright red mohawk xD; ) as well as badges that say Smile and probably a giant plushie of Smile (Again.. big white thing.. red mohawk and red round his mouth XD ).

Either that or you'd hear my daughter yelling "SMILESMILESMILE DAAAD" etc ._____. If you're wearing some stuff though, let me know what it'll look like and if I get there then I'll peek around for ya to show ya to some furs c:


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

amandalove said:


> I also wish to meet other furs.  I never met someone with this sharing interest offline.  But I don't want to go up to a random person with a tail/ears and ask, "Hey, you a fur, eh?"
> 
> o.o



I'll probably be running  around being an asshole to people in either my fursuit or my Jesus costume.

If you saw Jesus last year, by the way, that was me. :3c


----------



## hitsugaya (Mar 5, 2010)

i be going to megacon only on saturday in my kirara quadsuit


----------



## Iainnnn (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be at Megacon in my Fixed gear fox partial just look for the fox with massive holes in his ears xD


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

It's in a location convenient enough that I'd be willing to go.


----------

